# Solved: Kernel: Unable to initialize heap



## elgeektech (Oct 5, 2005)

I keep getting the error message "Kernel: Unable to initialize heap" when I try to install win98. This is a clean install with fdisk and format c:/s. Formatted HD several times already but I still get the same error message. Just hope someone can help me with this problem.


----------



## elgeektech (Oct 5, 2005)

In doing a little seaching on this forum I found out what the problem was. It seems that I had a bad memory chip in swapping them out the problem was fixed. Once again thanks guys.


----------

